# [OFF][Wifi] les differents chips

## ablyes

salut,

j'ai quelques questions sur les differentes cartes wifi et surtout les chips embarqués dedans.

1- combien y a-t-il de famille de chip important ?

2- quel driver ou paquet peut gerer chaque chip ? (ndiswrapper, ... )

3- ce que je peux faire avec un chip et pas avec un autre. 

par exemple pour les scans et les fonctions avancées du wifi. des fois j'entends parler de scan en contnue, ...

4- des programmes qui marchent sur certains et pas sur d'autres ? (exemple logiciel de crackage de clé ...)

merci !

----------

## Adrien

Y'a quand même moyen de trouver certains trucs sur google... :Wink: 

chipset Ralink : module rt2500

chipset TI : module acx100

chipset atheros : module madwifi

chipset intersil/prism : module prism54

Pour ce qui est de ndiswrapper je crois que tu ne pourras pas mettre ta carte en mode monitor avec. J'ai un pote qui avait un chipset broadcom et utilisait ndiswrapper et on pouvait pas l'utiliser le mode monitor...

Pour les logiciels de crackage de clé airsnort est très bien avec tcpdump et les 2 fonctionnent sur toute carte qui supporte le mode monitor.

T'as pleins d'infos sur le forum sinon, même si c'est intéressant de tout regrouper dans un thread jette quand même un coup d'oeil quitte à synthétiser ici.  :Smile: 

----------

## NiLuJe

Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

Ici, (D-Link DWL G520), avec les drivers madwifi cvs de la branche bsd (branche dite 'experimentale', m'enfin ^^), et tous les modes marchent  :Wink:  Tout ce que j'ai comme matos niveau wifi, pour le reste je sais pas  :Wink:  Y'a juste les modules ipw2x00 pour les centrino aussi  :Wink: 

----------

## ablyes

Ce qui m'interesse le plus c'est d'essayer ces quelques logiciels de crackage de clé wep et wpa (dans des cas rares).

Or je fais marcher ma carte avec ndiswrapper. Dommage que ça ne gère pas le monitoring. 

Si je comprends le monitoring sert à faire un scan tout le temps et de detecter les reseaux wifi avec un broadcast disabled ??

(j'ai remarqué que dans quelques postes les gens detectent des reseaux cachés [ya juste le nom du ssid qui 

n'apparait pas] alors que moi dès que c'est caché, impossible de le voir avec un iwlist wlan0 scan.

A moins que ça soit une option ?)

Moi, perso j'ai une Linksys WPC54GS (speed booster pour un gain de 40 %, et ça marche sous windows !!).

1- Donc en changant ça me permet d'avoir le monitoring (pour utiliser airsnort etc..) et en plus d'activer le speedbooster...je changerai tout de suite.

2- Au passage, c'est peut être parceque je n'ai pas le mode monitor que wpa_supplicant ( me permet de me connecter en wpa-psk sur mon routeur wifi linksys) n'arrive pas a me connecter avec un ssid disabled sur mon routeur !!!??

Merci !

 :Smile:  je crois que j'ai un grade de plus là, non ? 300 ième poste  :Smile: 

----------

## omné

Ce fil tombe à point nomé. Je viens d'acheter une MSI PC54G2 (PCI) en ayant cru lire qu'elle fonctionait avec madwifi (non, je ne bois pas), alors qu'il faut le module rt5200.

En allant là : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_rt2500 je vois qu'en plus elle ne fonctionne que ci c'est du PCI 2.2. Et là, sachant que ma carte mère date  du temps de son proc (pentium 200 MMX) je me dis que je suis foutu.

Comment fait on pour connaitre la « version » du PCI ? Au boot ? Par le bios ?

Merci.

----------

## ablyes

Regarde plutôt la fiche ou la doc sur le site du constructeur.

Si non une commande bête pour trouver la version ?

----------

## Adrien

 *omné wrote:*   

> Comment fait on pour connaitre la « version » du PCI ? Au boot ? Par le bios ?
> 
> Merci.

 

A mon avis y'a un moyen de la faire avec lspci mais je suis pas expert en la matière, dans le linux mag du mois dernier y'avait un très bon article là-dessus...enfin je pense que qqun pourra te dire!  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> Ce qui m'interesse le plus c'est d'essayer ces quelques logiciels de crackage de clé wep et wpa (dans des cas rares). 
> 
> Or je fais marcher ma carte avec ndiswrapper. Dommage que ça ne gère pas le monitoring. 
> 
> Si je comprends le monitoring sert à faire un scan tout le temps et de detecter les reseaux wifi avec un broadcast disabled ?? 
> ...

 

Le mode monitor c'est un mode complètement passif, ta carte attrappe simplement tout ce qui passe sans rien émettre. 

Une carte en mode monitor ne détecte pas les réseaux mais le traffic, s'il y a traffic, tu obtiens les infos sur le réseau en conséquence (essid, channel, ap....) mais si pas de traffic, tu n'as aucune info (c'est un peu différent de iwlist scan)

C'est quoi cette histoire de réseaux cachés???  :Shocked: 

----------

## ablyes

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est quoi cette histoire de réseaux cachés??? 

 

Réseau caché ça veut juste dire que le routeur ou ta borne wifi ne fait pas de broadcast d'ssid.

----------

## Apsforps

Il y a atmel aussi dans les cartes wifi (usb, intégrées ou pcmcia les drivers existent pour les trois). C'était assez fréquent sur les anciennes usb et sur les cartes en usb, je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est à l'heure actuelle. Sinon, driver correct, jamais eu de problème avec.

----------

## Ey

 *ablyes wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*   
> 
> C'est quoi cette histoire de réseaux cachés???  
> 
> Réseau caché ça veut juste dire que le routeur ou ta borne wifi ne fait pas de broadcast d'ssid.

 

Ou pour être plus précis c'est un truc que certains constructeurs ont "inventé" (tu parles d'une super invention...) qui consiste à ne pas diffuser l'essid d'un réseau dans la balise pour rendre plus difficile l'association sur un réseau que l'on ne connait pas. Mais en gros il suffit de sniffer pour pouvoir récupérer le essid donc c'est vraiment pas une solution miracle.

----------

## Adrien

 *Ey wrote:*   

> Mais en gros il suffit de sniffer pour pouvoir récupérer le essid donc c'est vraiment pas une solution miracle.

 

C'est bien ce qui me semblait.... :Smile: 

----------

## ImMorT4L

J'ai su passer ma ipw2200 en Monitor depuis pas longtemps (Avant j'étais seulement en promisc  :Sad:  )... Nouveau Firmware et Drivers sur portage  :Laughing: 

De toute façon, j'attends mon Orinoco GOLD et son antenne 5dbi pour dans pas longtemps  :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

Pour ce qui est du SSID, il est transmit dans des BEACONS émis par l'AP toutes les 100ms par défaut... Ces paquets, même si le crystage est activé sont dispersés en clair et sont donc on ne peut plus facilement interceptables !!!

En virant le Broadcast (On améliore la sécurité), ils ne sont plus transmis dans les Beacon et il faut donc le connaitre (Ou attendre qu'un hôte se connecte et l'envoi en clair à l'AP...  :Rolling Eyes:  ) !!! 

En gros, y a deux type de "sniffage":

ACTIF:

- Tu es physiquement connecté au réseau, tu as une IP

- Faut avoir paramètré le SSID et le WEP et donc être vraiment sur le réso

- On peut donc te détecter très facilement

PASSIF:

- Tu n'est pas su le réso (indétectable   :Cool:   ) 

- Tu intercepte tous les paquets (Y compris les Beacons de l'AP)

- Tu ne sais pas pinger les PCs (Normal tu n'as pas d'IP et tu n'émets RIEN ...)

- Tu n'es pas obligé de connaitre la WEP ou le SSID

Pour plus d'info, pose des questions précise... Mais, je suis en examen. Pas facile de répondre rapidement  :Wink: 

----------

## omné

Bon pour mon histoire de vercion de PCI, mon lspci donne ça : 

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 430TX - 82439TX MTXC (rev 01)
> 
> 0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 01)
> 
> 0000:00:01.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)
> ...

 

Donc la carte MSI PC54G2 ne semble pas être là (le module est visible dans lsmod).

Comment à partir de ces données là, trouver la version de PCI ? Je ne sais même pas comment connaitre la carte mère, c'est une ASUS, je l'ai vu, c'est marqué dessus, après... Il n'y a pas un cat /proc/qqch qui pourait m'aider ?

Je sens que c'est mal barré.

----------

## ablyes

Alors une question sans faire de recherche sur le net, parceque t'as pleins de versions que t'as pleins de personne qui racontent n'importe quoi, et que surtout il fait trop chaud !!

Quel est l'outil que je dois utiliser (mise à part ndiswrapper) pour utiliser ma carte liknsys, avoir le mode monitor et profiter du speedbooster si possible. (mais il vient en dernier bien sur).

je n'ai pas le laptop sur moi. je ne peux pas faire un lspci pour connaiter le chip. d'ailleurs quel grep je dois appliquer ?

lspci | grep "koi koi koi ?"

merci.

----------

## ImMorT4L

ablyes

Tu fais lspci | grep Network

omné

lspci devrait afficher la carte omné  :Wink: 

Et je suis vraiment pas sûr du tout que ton PC ait le PCI 2.2  :Embarassed: 

----------

## ablyes

C'est un laptop de moins d'un an, je pense que oui (Fujitsu siemens .....??.....)

----------

## omné

 *ImMorT4L wrote:*   

> 
> 
> omné
> 
> lspci devrait afficher la carte omné 
> ...

 

Tu veux dire qu'un pentium 200 MMX c'est obsolète ?  :Shocked: 

Pffff... Bon je n'ai plus qu'a essayer de la rendre au magasin et l'échanger contre 20 mètre de cable  :Razz: 

Je sens que ça va se finir sur ebay, cette histoire.

----------

## bulki

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> j'ai quelques questions sur les differentes cartes wifi et surtout les chips embarqués dedans.
> 
> 1- combien y a-t-il de famille de chip important ?
> ...

 

Yop, 

en gros, si tu veux faire un pentest, il existe pas mal de prog. Je pense que tu les connais. Maintenant, il ne marchent pas avec tous les chipsets. Je sais que les injections de frames et les injections de traffic ne marchent qu'avec des chip prism (excepté GT). Maintenant si ça à évolué la dedans hum... Maintenant tout dépend ce que tu cherches, si tu veux juste cracker la clé wep ou si tu veux injecter du traffic e tutti quanti

----------

## ablyes

Maintenant c'est un peu plus difficile avec le wep, faut injecter du trafic. 

Donc monitoring oblige ? Donc prism oblige ?

----------

## Ey

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> Maintenant c'est un peu plus difficile avec le wep, faut injecter du trafic. 
> 
> Donc monitoring oblige ? Donc prism oblige ?

 

Moui et non t'es pas obligé d'injecter du traffic. L'injection c'est juste pour accélérer le processus si le traffic n'est pas assez important...

----------

## ablyes

 *Ey wrote:*   

>  *ablyes wrote:*   Maintenant c'est un peu plus difficile avec le wep, faut injecter du trafic. 
> 
> Donc monitoring oblige ? Donc prism oblige ? 
> 
> Moui et non t'es pas obligé d'injecter du traffic. L'injection c'est juste pour accélérer le processus si le traffic n'est pas assez important...

 

Exacte. Donc indispensable cette connerie ! ^^

----------

## bulki

 *ablyes wrote:*   

>  *Ey wrote:*    *ablyes wrote:*   Maintenant c'est un peu plus difficile avec le wep, faut injecter du trafic. 
> 
> Donc monitoring oblige ? Donc prism oblige ? 
> 
> Moui et non t'es pas obligé d'injecter du traffic. L'injection c'est juste pour accélérer le processus si le traffic n'est pas assez important... 
> ...

 

Et oui  :Sad:  A moins que sur l'ordinateur cible il y a un client p2p... Ca dépend aussi de la technique de wepcrack que tu utilises. Si tu fais une FMS attack, il te faudra bcp bcp de paquets (airsnort marche bien avec 3mio de paquets), si tu veux brute-forcer, un seul weak packet suffit...

----------

## expl0rer

En fait j'ai bien l'impression que seul NDISWRAPPER te permettra d'utiliser ta carte dasn la limite des standards.

Et pour les cartes a base de prism il faut se méfier la chine nous innonde de version SOFTMAC qui ne passent qu'avec ndiswrapper doxn fini le mode monitor  :Mad: 

----------

## ablyes

Ben ça ne dependra que de chip que j'ai sur ma carte (je n'arrive pas a trouver sur le net, mais je le saurai dès que je serai chez moi).

ndiswrapper, j'ai l'impression que c' plutot une roue de secours.

----------

## ablyes

Alors la réponse que vous attendiez tous avec impatience ^^

```
Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g
```

Je fais une recherche la dessus, mais n'hesitez pas à donner des infos dessus.

----------

## Ey

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> Alors la réponse que vous attendiez tous avec impatience ^^
> 
> ```
> Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g
> ```
> ...

 

Ca c'est ndiswrapper only... et il doit même pas y avoir de driver permettant le monitoring sous windows... (sisi ça existe mais pas chez broadcom)

----------

## Adrien

 *Ey wrote:*   

>  *ablyes wrote:*   Alors la réponse que vous attendiez tous avec impatience ^^
> 
> ```
> Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g
> ```
> ...

 

Ah bah oui, c'est le chipset de la carte blkin de mon pote (PCMCIA) ..... pas de mode monitor  :Confused: 

----------

## ablyes

c'est matériel ou quoi ? je comprends pas !

bon un truc qui va partir sur ebay alors.

donc quelle carte avec quel chip me conseillez vous ?

(j'ai compris n'importe quelle carte avec un chip prism ?)

----------

## Ey

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> c'est matériel ou quoi ? je comprends pas !
> 
> bon un truc qui va partir sur ebay alors.
> 
> donc quelle carte avec quel chip me conseillez vous ?
> ...

 

C'est plus ou moins matériel oui... disons que broadcom n'a jammais divulgué le fonctionnement de ses puces wifi donc pour les faire marcher sous linux c'est un peu la boite noire et y a que le reverse engineering du driver windows qui pourrait donner une idée... bref c'est vraiment pas gagné et pour l'instant tu n'as pas le choix tu es obligé d'utiliser le driver windows avec ndiswrapper qui fait en gros la même chose que ce que fais wine pour les applis mais lui c'est pour les drivers wifi.

Sinon pour les chips je crois qu'on a déjà donné la liste et oui tous les prisms sont bon, il y a aussi les athéros, certaines Intel je crois et les TI basée sur du ACX100/111. Le mieux étant prism(2 ou 54) ou atheros.

----------

## bulki

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> c'est matériel ou quoi ? je comprends pas !
> 
> bon un truc qui va partir sur ebay alors.
> 
> donc quelle carte avec quel chip me conseillez vous ?
> ...

 

Bein dépend encore si tu veux une sortie antenne pour augmenter de quelques DBi  :Smile: ... Regarde du côté de Netgear, Senao... Je viens de commander une Senao CD 2511 plus ext2, 200mV de power, prism 2.5 dans le même but d'utilité que toi... Maintenant pour la configurer, c'est autre chose...

Si la sortie externe ne t'intéresse pas, une "simple" lynksys devrait faire l'affaire

----------

## kwenspc

juste pour ajouter une couche il y a aussi les cartes à base de chips intel ipw2100 et ipw2200(G)

les premières sont tres bien supportées sous linux puisque l'on peut faire du très bon wardriving avec, en plus de pouvoir les utiliser normalement  :Twisted Evil: 

les secondes sont aussi bien supportés seuleument le mode monitor (que j'attends avec impatience  :Wink: ) n'est pas encore supporté mais c'est une question de temps.

ces chips representent tout de même un bon paquet de cartes puisque la plupart des centrino en sont équipés!

bon en attendant je m'en vais faire des incantations avec des fumées et des champis hallucinogène pour qu'enfin ATI sortent...euh non qu'est ce que je dis: qu'Intel sortent des nouveaux drivers supportant le mode monitor pour les ipw2200.

(bon allez : je vais AUSSI faire ces incantations pour Ati  :Wink:   ...on peut toujours rêver ^^)

----------

## ImMorT4L

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> les secondes sont aussi bien supportés seuleument le mode monitor (que j'attends avec impatience ) n'est pas encore supporté mais c'est une question de temps.
> 
> bon en attendant je m'en vais faire des incantations avec des fumées et des champis hallucinogène

 

Tu peux jeter tes champis au water, ouvrir les fenêtres pour faire partir les fumées  :Very Happy: 

Ils sont sur portage depuis... 1 semaine  :Laughing:   (Comme quoi la droque c'est mal  :Shocked:  )

Suffit de mettre le ~x86 pour ipw2200 et ipw2200-firmware et ENJOY!!!!

Testé Kismet...  :Cool: 

Testé Airsnort...  :Cool: 

Ca marche très très très bien, faut juste mettre ipw2100 dans le .config Kismet car il gère pas encore le 2200  :Embarassed: 

----------

## ablyes

Ahhhhhh grrrrrrr quand tu me dis que tout ce beau monde marche sur ta carte, alors que j'avais placé tous mes espoirs sur la linksys avec son chip de m****

ça fait rien ça coute pas si cher que ça ^^ 

j'hesite toujours, si quelqu'un peut me conseiler avec un vrai nom de carte ?

et j'ai aussi vu des cartes qui s'integrait au laptop, ...que pensez vous de ce genre de carte ? d'un coté c' bien, j'ai qu'un seul laptop, l'avoir tout le temps sur moi c' super. il faut juste que ça soit assi efficace qu'une carte pcmcia. et pis ça libère ce dernier, je ne vois que des avantages. si ça existe avec un chip prisme je suis bien tanté.

qu'en pensez-vous les amis ?

----------

## ablyes

Bon vous me dites que prism c' bien, donc je suis fixé sur ça au moins.

Mais ya un 4 ou 5 modèles prism ! http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz

Apres faut choisir une carte qui supporte le wpa, et bien sur qu'elle soit pas trop pourri question reception, et pour finir le mode monitor qui marche (mais c' une prisme donc c' deja supporté).

Ah j'oublie faut pas se gourer pour la version de la carte, parceque la carte machin existe en N versions.

putain quelle bande de relous ces mecs qui te chient du matos comme rien.

----------

## bulki

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Apres faut choisir une carte qui supporte le wpa, et bien sur qu'elle soit pas trop pourri question reception, et pour finir le mode monitor qui marche (mais c' une prisme donc c' deja supporté).
> 
> 

 

 :Smile:  Rien que ça lol... T'es sûr qu'il faut pas encore poser la condition qu'elle doit être de type G ? Parce que sniffer du trafic d'une borne G avec une carte B, on oublie tout de suite hum!

Juste pour dire de faire attention avec les cartes que tu greffes dans le laptop, c'est pas du bon. Je vois pour le mien, j'ai un IBM et si je voulais mettre une carte interne, il faut qu'elle soit "authorisée" (pathentée) par IBM, sinon le bios ne la reconnaitra même pas.

----------

## sireyessire

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> Alors la réponse que vous attendiez tous avec impatience ^^
> 
> ```
> Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g
> ```
> ...

 

tu veux dire ça: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller

je connais  :Wink:  et j'utilise ndiswrapper dessus mais pas avec les drivers dell (c'est un dell le laptop) mais d'autres fournies sur le site de ndiswrapper, les dells merdaient.

si tu as une solution native, ça m'intéresse.

----------

## ImMorT4L

Orinoco GOLD 54Mb  :Cool: 

- Chipset Atheros (Drivers Madwifi)

- Antenne Externe  :Shocked: 

- WPA 256bits

- 300mW  :Laughing: 

- 80 la carte  :Embarassed: 

C'est que que je commande  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bulki

 *ImMorT4L wrote:*   

> Orinoco GOLD 54Mb 
> 
> - Chipset Atheros (Drivers Madwifi)
> 
> - Antenne Externe 
> ...

 

... mais pas d'injection de trafique  :Sad: 

----------

## Adrien

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *ablyes wrote:*   Alors la réponse que vous attendiez tous avec impatience ^^
> 
> ```
> Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g
> ```
> ...

 

On y a jeté un coup d'oeil avec mon pote et .....  :Sad:  Pas grand chose....

 *ImMorT4L wrote:*   

> Orinoco GOLD 54Mb  
> 
> - Chipset Atheros (Drivers Madwifi) 
> 
> - Antenne Externe  
> ...

 

Ultra cher !!  :Confused: 

T'as moyen de trouver des cartes sur le net pour 50 à tout casser!

Moi en PCMCIA je pense me prendre la D-Link DWL-G650 à titre d'exemple!  :Wink: 

----------

## omné

Et en PCI  ?

C'est quand même fou... Alors que linux est bien présent sur le marché des serveurs, il n'y a pas une carte complète, pleinement suporté par linux  ?

Et pas chère, svp...

----------

## Adrien

 *omné wrote:*   

> Et en PCI  ?
> 
> C'est quand même fou... Alors que linux est bien présent sur le marché des serveurs, il n'y a pas une carte complète, pleinement suporté par linux  ?
> 
> Et pas chère, svp...

 

En PCI, faudrait chercher un peu mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a de moins en moins de cartes PCI avec les chipsets prism54 ou atheros  :Sad: 

Edit: Peut-être peux-tu en trouver d'occasion sur e-bay ou consorts... une netgear WG311 en v1 par exemple... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ablyes

Je ne peux pas t'aider sireyessire . Sorry.

Si non je pense que la netgear WG511 en v1 (made in Taïwan uniquement) [quelqu'un confirme ?] est complète (Prism GT).

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

http://www.netgear.fr/produits/wireless/wg511.asp

1- Quelle est la différence entres les différents chips Prism ? 

2- Ils peuvent tous être en mode monitor ??

3- Ils utilisent tous le même driver linux ?

----------

## Enlight

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: Peut-être peux-tu en trouver d'occasion sur e-bay ou consorts... une netgear WG311 en v1 par exemple...

 

rah quand je pense à ces &@!# qui ont discrètement fait une v2 en chip TI, je boue!!!!

euh sinon les gars un carte wifi (b/g) à plus de 30 je la fais manger au vendeur!!!!

----------

## bulki

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> Je ne peux pas t'aider sireyessire . Sorry.
> 
> Si non je pense que la netgear WG511 en v1 (made in Taïwan uniquement) [quelqu'un confirme ?] est complète (Prism GT).
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?
> ...

 

Fais très très attention avec le Prism GT, quelques cartes ne sont absolument pas supportées !!

----------

## kwenspc

ah chouette merci ImMorT4L de la BONNE nouvelle!

mais bon : je m'en vais continuer mes chalawapatchis pour de meilleurs drivers ati  :Wink:  (j'va finir intoxiqué moua c'est sûr!)

----------

## ablyes

Si le prism Gt n'est pas bien supporté, lequel alors ? 

Il ne reste donc plus que le Prism2/2.5/3 !!!???

Ça veut dire qu'il s'appel juste 2/2.5/3 ou qu'il ya trois version  : v2, v2.5 et v3 qui marchent pareil ?

(parceque si v3 a des trucs en plus j'aimerais bien savoir quoi).

EDIT : 

Y a assi le prism54.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Pourquoi c'est jamais clair, un réf, ce que fait, ce que ça fait pas. Pis tout le monde  est content.

----------

## NiLuJe

En PCI, j'vous conseille la D-Link G520 (Tout court!! Pas la +!), chip Atheros, donc modules madwifi (Si jamais la rev. de la carte passe pas, passer en cvs, voire carrément en cvs branche BSD, elle est mise à jour carrément plus souvent  :Wink:  [J'ai un ebuild qui traine pour les intéressés]), avec un joli n'autocollant atheros sur la boite, et ça marche en mode monitor, promiscuous & cie. La Branche BSD gère même peut-être le SuperG  :Wink: 

  Bon, l'antenne est pas géniale géniale, collé juste derrière, pas de fil, mais à part ça ça va  :Wink: 

 Sinon y'a la msi en rt2500 (Me souviens plus du model exact, désolé :/), mais je sais pas ce que ça vaut sous Linux ...

----------

## Ey

 *NiLuJe wrote:*   

> En PCI, j'vous conseille la D-Link G520 (Tout court!! Pas la +!), chip Atheros, donc modules madwifi (Si jamais la rev. de la carte passe pas, passer en cvs, voire carrément en cvs branche BSD, elle est mise à jour carrément plus souvent  [J'ai un ebuild qui traine pour les intéressés]), avec un joli n'autocollant atheros sur la boite, et ça marche en mode monitor, promiscuous & cie. La Branche BSD gère même peut-être le SuperG 
> 
>   Bon, l'antenne est pas géniale géniale, collé juste derrière, pas de fil, mais à part ça ça va 
> 
>  Sinon y'a la msi en rt2500 (Me souviens plus du model exact, désolé :/), mais je sais pas ce que ça vaut sous Linux ...

 

Oula très néfaste les D-Link, il doit y avoir 2-3 révisions de la G520 avec à chaque fois un chipset !=...

----------

## NiLuJe

Heu, pas la non +, afaik, toutes les rev européennes sont en chip atheros, y'a eu qu'une seule révision avec un chip TI, et la dernière c'ets tjrs une Atheros (3C, de mémoire, j'ai pas la boite sous la main)

----------

## ablyes

Et à la derniere minute tout le monde se tourne vers Atheros !

Que fait de plus Atheros par / au chip Prism en ses différentes versions ?

----------

## NiLuJe

Pour ce qui est des modes, tout est géré, le reste, j'sais pas trop ^^

----------

## ablyes

Mon choix se porte sur 

1- une wg511 v1 sachant qu'elle sera dure à trouer mais qu'elle est économique 35 , chip prism et limité qu'à du 54g.

2 - wg511t sachant qu'elle sera facile à trouver car le contructeur la garatie avec un chip atheros, en plus elle peut aller jusqu'a 108 mb en speedbooster. points négatifs :

- le prix 50  environ.

- pas de support du speedbooster sous linux  :Sad:  (d'ailleurs si quelqu'un a des news la dessus).

Des avis ?

----------

## ImMorT4L

Quand je parlais de 80 la carte PCMCIA, c'est avec un Câble et une antenne 5dbi  :Laughing: 

Petit oubli  :Embarassed: 

Et je vois pas pourquoi je saurais pas injecter du traffic avec ??? 

De toute manière, j'aurai toujours l'intel à ces côté   :Cool: 

----------

## ablyes

 *ImMorT4L wrote:*   

> Quand je parlais de 80 la carte PCMCIA, c'est avec un Câble et une antenne 5dbi 
> 
> Petit oubli 
> 
> Et je vois pas pourquoi je saurais pas injecter du traffic avec ??? 
> ...

 

Quelle sorte d'antenne ? C'est un portable pas un tracteur. Y a déjà une antenne intégrée à la carte pcmcia.

----------

## NiLuJe

Le superG atheros va peut-être être supporté, mais je sais pas pour quel 'type' (puisqu'il me semble que c'est parti en sucette tout ça, chacun dans son p'tit coin, Linksys, DLink & cie ...), m'enfin, avec la branche BSD des modules madwifi, j'ai une nouvelle ligne de débits détéctés :

```
ath0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

ath0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

ath0: turboG rates: 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps
```

Pas de 108, mais apparemment ça va peut-être venir ?

----------

## omné

Moi j'ai une MSI PC54G2 qui ne fonctionne pas sur mon vieux serveur (memtest lancé depuis plus de 17h  :Confused: ) et est bien reconnu par le lspci sur ma machine. Pas encore fais la conf, mais il y a des infos là : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_rt2500

----------

## ImMorT4L

 *ablyes wrote:*   

>  *ImMorT4L wrote:*   Quand je parlais de 80 la carte PCMCIA, c'est avec un Câble et une antenne 5dbi 
> 
> Petit oubli 
> 
> Et je vois pas pourquoi je saurais pas injecter du traffic avec ??? 
> ...

 

C'est une toute petite antenne, aimantée et amovible... 

Elle tient sur le toit de la voiture quoi...  

Sinon, ca augmente quand même la portée x2  :Rolling Eyes: 

Je pense pas que ce soit négligeable quand on connait l'intérêt de ce genre de carte  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *ImMorT4L wrote:*   

>  *ablyes wrote:*    *ImMorT4L wrote:*   Quand je parlais de 80� la carte PCMCIA, c'est avec un Câble et une antenne 5dbi 
> 
> Petit oubli 
> 
> Et je vois pas pourquoi je saurais pas injecter du traffic avec ??? 
> ...

 

tiens c'est marrant tu utilises ton(celui des autres?) rézo wifi en voiture?  :Laughing: 

(en tout cas moi je sens que je vais pouvoir surfer sans euh, ben sans ab...euh enfin bref)

----------

## Adrien

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> tiens c'est marrant tu utilises ton(celui des autres?) rézo wifi en voiture? 
> 
> (en tout cas moi je sens que je vais pouvoir surfer sans euh, ben sans ab...euh enfin bref)

 

C'est très vilain ça!!  :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz: 

----------

## ablyes

Ça part en koikoiouette. déjà que le sujet est assez en dehors de gentoo...

Revenons à nos moutons mrs !

----------

## ablyes

salut, 

j'a reçu la netgear wg511t chip atheros.

j'ai mergé madwifi-driver et madwifi-tools.

j'insert la carte je fais lspci je vois bien la carte.

je fais un dmesg je ne vois rien de nouveau.

ifconfig -a me donne pas de nouvelle carte

faut sans doute charger un module, lequel ?

----------

## ablyes

J'ai réussi à la faire marcher hier, en faisant une modules-update (me souviens plus de la commande exacte).

Mais j'ai lancé manuellement quelques modules avec la commande modprobe.

1- Je pensais qu'ils étaient déjà lancés parceque modprob -l me les faisait voir. Alors je crois que la vrai commande pour voir les modules lancés c'est lsmod. (si quelqu'un peut confirmer la connerie).

Ça doit donc venir de là !

2- Mais je ne connais toujours pas les modules qui doivent être lancés, histoire de les mettre au démararge.

3-Une autre question : est-ce qu'il ya moyen de lancer un module à l'insertion de la carte wifi ?

4- Ya un moyen d'avoir un /etc/net.ath0 ? Je le lance et hop il fait un wpa_supplicant puis un dhdpd  :Smile:  ça serait cool ça

----------

## Adrien

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> J'ai réussi à la faire marcher hier, en faisant une modules-update (me souviens plus de la commande exacte).
> 
> Mais j'ai lancé manuellement quelques modules avec la commande modprobe.
> 
> 1- Je pensais qu'ils étaient déjà lancés parceque modprob -l me les faisait voir. Alors je crois que la vrai commande pour voir les modules lancés c'est lsmod. (si quelqu'un peut confirmer la connerie).
> ...

 

1- oui, la vraie commande pour voir les modules lancés, c'est lsmod

2-Ben le module à mettre au démarrage c'est celui que tu as emergé il doit s'appeler madwifi non?

3- ???

4- un /etc/net.ath0, ça sert à rien, par contre:

```
# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.ath0
```

ça devrait le faire.

Pour que ta configuration se fasse automatiquement au démarrage, soit tu fais un script toi-même, sinon, tu utilises ceux des dernières versions de baselayout (en ~x86) mais bon ça a été dit quand même pas mal de fois sur le forum....

----------

